
Trump's Meeting with Tech Leaders - ruler88
http://www.businessinsider.com/trump-meeting-photo-jeff-bezos-elon-musk-tim-cook-2016-12
======
ruler88
Being the president-elect has its perks. One of which is the ability to summon
tech industry's biggest CEOs & Execs. If anyone knows what they were chatting
about, please do share!

